# sNApple's euro 90gal viv



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Just picked up this 90gal couple weeks ago complete with misters, lights, fans for ridiculously cheap..























Gonna put thumbs cant deiced yet.. should i put

3 cayo nancys or

5 + imitators

or any other suggestions?

Epiweb is being shipped 


Plants are

13 Neoregelia Popoki
3 Neoregelia Compacta

creeping fig

any suggestions for other plants for the ground like Chlorophytum amaniense?
Hard to find smaller orchids that are suitable for vivs around here too.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

pretty cool
are you gonna post a construction journal?


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Dracula lotax would be a good one. There are so many to choose from. Harella odorata is another good one. I cant wait too see what it looks like. Your other tank is just awesome!


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I would make two suggestions to your post:
- Imitator intermedius instead of regular Imitator - they are more bold and their orange color stand out more then the standard imitator
- Don't use creeping fig, it will strangle your viv. Oak leaf fig is a better choice, or a peppermonia.

Tim


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll second the Haraella odorata (sometimes called H. retrocalla), it has done well for me and will bloom often.

For small orchids that should do well in a viv, I'll add Barbosella handroi, Pleuorthallis grobyii, Trichosalpinx orbicularis - all are pretty hardy, plus there are a lot of miniature warm-growing Bulbophyllums that like lots of moisture. Hopefully, some of the plant suppliers up there have a few of those.

Chlorophytum amaniense is a neat plant that would look nice in a tank that size.

I would recommend some ferns, like rabbits foot or lemon button, and begonias for other ground plants. Selaginellas are nice for well lit areas that aren't sopping wet.

Hope this one turns out as well as your 44.

Mike


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll vote imi's - they would make great use of that whole tank!

Can't wait to see how this comes out - keep us posted!


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya, Pleuorthallis grobyii is a good choice. As for Bulbophyllums. I have had luck with Bulbophyllum gracillimum and Bulb. rothschildianum. I will soon be picking up a bulb. listeri, i raelly havent seen or heard much of it.So we'll see how it goes.

Oh and Angraecum didieri is also a good one. lol there are so many! haha


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

I gotta say go for intermedius also. I have a pair in a 40 gallon and i thought i would never see them since it is heavily planted. They breed right in front of me, use all the space in the tank and are all around as bold as any frog i have ever seen


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a great tank!! can't wait to see it in use.


----------



## Kocodu (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice tank, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Soo many possibilities with such a nice tank, please keep us updated on its construction!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Woww did someone build that or is it sold commercially?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Please take pictures of the build for us!!!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

def want to subscribe to this thread. that tank is killer. i really liked my imitators but they were on the shy side. my intermedius are great always out in the open, calling and being goofy. 
ADAM


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I like that tank a lot, and the broms you have chosen are very cool. I like quite a few of a certain species like that.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

just wondering on how much u paid since u said u got it for ridiculously cheap.... look s like a really nice tank i would have alot of fun with something like that, and i hope that u have just as much fun as i would...good luck cant wait to see pics of the hard scape
-Troy


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the good suggestions, i got 5 intermedius on hold for this tank, and 3 cayo nancys for my 44gal. 

As for the orchids, Pleuorthallis grobyii, Barbosella handroi look great, but i cant find anywhere on the net to order them.. 

btw the tank was custom made, came with tank, stand, canopy, pro mister pump!, 2 sets of coral life lights, a huge box of creeping fig, and a pc fan with timer... for $250!! LOL


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Try the following link for some orchids they've got millions to choose from, - Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

wow talk about a deal. nice find
ADAM


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah really great find!! can't wait to see it complete and grown in


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

How awesome sNApple! I'm a big fan of all of your tanks!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

just posting again cause the update isn't working right.
ADAM


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

where do u get your broms? The large bright pale green ones, look the same as the ones u had in a different tank that i was quite fond of. i like the size color and shape of them


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> where do u get your broms? The large bright pale green ones, look the same as the ones u had in a different tank that i was quite fond of. i like the size color and shape of them


i get them from here
www.hawaiianbotanicals.com .. they can ship too


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

drilling tank for bulkhead

for drilling glass you need , diamond drill bit, drill, plumbers putty, water









mark out hole to drill









put putty around hole, fill with water, drill










drilled..










next i siliconed up the epiweb, used this brand










all done










now gotta find wood, and i can start planting


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

This is going to be an amazing viv! I love what you did with your last one. Are you going to add more misting nozzles?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw this tank in person tonight and it is going to be absolutely sick! I can't believe the deal you got on this thing dude!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

is that a kokanee can i see?? I love to drink that beer when im in Canada!!!


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Haha, yeah, you forgot to mention the last ingredient needed to drill glass: beer.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

teaser... not done yet.. just broms mounted.. more pics to come soon


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks amazing, how did you mount those broms? and what kind o wood is that?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a very clean looking viv. That thing is awesome looking.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Devanny said:


> It looks amazing, how did you mount those broms?


Yeah that's what I was gonna ask too, drilled holes? Tied? Siliconed? Glued?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool. I can't wait to see how this turns out. It already looks great.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

new dilemma - buy 5 young intermedius , or a breeding pair of intermedius 1.5 years old


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Easy decision. Buy the 5 and pair/trio them off when they start calling and breeding. Find a pair that results in positive tads and then trade/sell off the others as pairs or single sexes. Or if you end up keeping them all you get to build more vivs! You probably stand a good chance of making all your money back in the end not counting the tads.


----------



## snackpack (Nov 11, 2008)

gahh!! I need an update for either of your vivs or planted tank!!! im dying!!

I would go with the group of 5 youngsters


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

that's a beautiful tank!! maybe someday I will be able to make something like that..can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Updates..?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW wish we had tanks like that around the US.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Any updates on this one? Looks awsome so far.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

where did you get the tank?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> where did you get the tank?


he got it used locally


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

I love the clean design. Reminds me of mangrove's.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry for the long update, lost my HD, all 3 years of everything i saved on the computer gone!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i love the broms u use, and the way u plant them. . .they really make your tanks look soo clean... love it man
whats it gonna house?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

tad shots





























after putting in this pair they laid within 2 weeks


----------



## deckmanx (Oct 26, 2008)

That is an incredible vivarium. Very clean and professional. Love it.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

really amazing!!


----------



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

what are the name of those broms in the middle and very top right of the viv?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like neo. tiger cub


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the tank is looking even better!! love the tad shots.


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, this tank is stunning!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks everyone



AndyShores said:


> what are the name of those broms in the middle and very top right of the viv?





sNApple said:


> Plants are
> 
> 13 Neoregelia Popoki
> 4 Neoregelia Compacta
> ...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of homogeneous vivs. I like the diversity I see in many vivs. But, I will say this from a design standpoint is stunning.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice job on the tank. cant wait to get out of school and set up a nice large tank like that. 
great tank. good luck with the frogs they are some of my favorites.
adam


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Bump?


Good bump 

I almost forgot about this beast.

Any updates sNapple?

Cheers

Richie


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

4 nancys inside now


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for the pics mate.

Friggin' stunning.

Really well done.

What do you light that bad boy with?

Cheers

Richie


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks great, the Nancy's are gonna love it.
Charles


----------

